# Poor Zarita!



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Poor Zarita was at the vet this AM. She was having a very bad red area right by her vulva. Scooting alot (not the usual scoot) to relieve this. She had had some bad mats around there,(I cut these out) so I told the groomer. Evidently Zarita got a 'razor burn' down there. I will remind her not to use the clipper down there, and just use scissors very carefuly. She got antibiotics and a steroid/antifungal/antibiotic drop to apply locally. Poor baby.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hope she's on the up and up soon sounds painful


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ouch! Poor girl. When our mini schnauzer was alive, he had a case of razor burn and it got infected and was so bad that he had to have a few shots in the bum.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor baby  

Feel better Zarita!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh my....what a groomer    Hope she gets well soon xoxo


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Ouch, that must be driving her nuts, hope it heal fast.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

razor burn ouch


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I just want to point out that the groomer ASKED my permission to clip her down there. I, of course, said OK. She had had many mats that I had to cut out, and I thought that clipping would help. Now I'll have her use very small scissors VERY carefully!

Zarita has had 2 doses of the drops, and 2 doses of the antibiotic. Seems much less red tonight. She is asleep now.


----------

